# Felgenstoß am Neurad



## Judoka2012 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
unser Kurzer bekam nun zu Weihnachten ein Wheeler Junior 400 mit 24 Zoll.
Für die erste Ausfahrt heute habe ich u.a. die Bremsen erst mal richtig eingestellt und da fiel mir auf, dass am VR der Felgenstoß nicht sauber gearbeitet ist:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cmjm-r-02e7-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cmjm-s-33e7-jpg.html

Ich habe bereits reklamiert (Versender) und warte mal ab. Ist das Schlamperei bei der Herstellung oder sind die Felgen einfach so billig gemacht, dass der Stoß früher oder später aufgeht? Was würdet Ihr machen, Preisnachlass fordern und gegen andere LRS tauschen?

VG

Rainer


----------



## Piktogramm (26. Dezember 2012)

Bei gesteckten Felgen kommt dies recht häufig vor. Oftmals kann man mit ner Feile diesen Grat etwas verschleifen. In einer derart groben Ausprügung würde ich als Kunde jedoch darauf bestehen, dass das Rad in einen Zustand versetzt wird, der es erlaubt sicher zu bremsen.

Für den nächsten Kauf von Felgen für Felgenbremsen: Schau darauf, dass die Felgen verschweißt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (26. Dezember 2012)

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/laufrad/04felge.htm#Der Felgenstoß

Alter Kram, alternativ das Fahrradfahren verbieten  Ironie..


----------



## Judoka2012 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

noch ein paar Kollegen mit Schlafstörung? 

Hier habe ich die Felge gefunden:

http://www.shining-cycle.com.tw/en/product/showinfo-197.html

Kann das was taugen? Ist zwar "nur" für einen 7Jährigen mit derzeit 26 kg, aber trotzdem . . . Geld haben Sie ja dafür genommen.

@ Potsdamradler: Die Seite hatte ich schon gefunden, danke.

VG

Rainer


----------

